# Forum > News > OC News >  MMOwned Contest 6th of July - 12th of July

## KuRIoS

It is time for a new contest here on MMOwned. 



As most of you have noticed we now have a nice little panda sitting at the bottom corner of MMOwned. This Panda want you to join our Facebook fanpage for MMOwned. We will be using this page, as well as MMOwned, to have contests on in the future and here is our first contest. 


To enter, simply click the panda and join our Facebook fanpage, write a reply to the contest topic with your MMOwned nick. We will pick three random winners on Monday the 12th of July. 

_Write a reply here if you entered as well_ 


*1st Place*: One 60day timecode of own choice generously donated by www.MMOkings.com and 5000 M$ (MMOwned Cash). Plus a unique username glow color. 


*2nd Place*: 2500 M$.


*3rd Place*: 1000 M$.

KuRIoS On behalf of MMOwned KuRIoS. 
Enjoy  :Smile:

----------


## Jackie Moon

Sounds epic, good luck all! Also First!
(Entered)

----------


## cyphrux

Well, this is amazing. I love MMOwned . I just came back after 2 years of abandoning online games. This gonna be fun. Entered. Second!

----------


## Trle94

Good luck Third entered :P

----------


## KuRIoS

Just a note, if you dont feel like writing ur nick there eventhough no one cares, then just dont, this will however mean that your name will get the unwanted attention if you win since we will have to get your attention. So by writing your nick you will infact get less attention than if u dont (that is if you win haha)

----------


## iavnunes

Just entered  :Smile:

----------


## -Ryuk-

*Just entered*

----------


## Erase

*Entered...*

----------


## Opirity

Entered  :Smile:

----------


## nialnees

Entered  :Smile:

----------


## Krillere

I entered! :-)

----------


## ohmaigawd

I'm in !  :Big Grin:

----------


## AfterMidnight

Can't figure out how to reply on facebook -_-

----------


## KuRIoS

rofl AfterMidnight :P

----------


## flaverfave

^ First off like the group , then write where it say
"MMOwned Reply
to this topic with your MMOwned nick to enter. We will pick three
random winners on Monday the 12th of July. "

there would be a box under there, so yeah!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Forgiving

posted sjlads

----------


## AfterMidnight

> ^ First off like the group , then write where it say
> "MMOwned Reply
> to this topic with your MMOwned nick to enter. We will pick three
> random winners on Monday the 12th of July. "
> 
> there would be a box under there, so yeah!


Cheers for this, I replied  :Smile:

----------


## stoneharry

I entered.  :Wink:

----------


## EmiloZ

This is great :- )

Entered! :- )

----------


## mag1212

entered... or did i?

----------


## Allstar .ιllιlı.

Done, done and done!

----------


## Ground Zero

Good luck to all those who enter, I don't have facebook so I can't enter.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## theawpspy

I've Enterd :Smile:

----------


## alj03

Entereddd.

----------


## ImmortalTech

I entered.

----------


## d3rrial

entered. Dud facebook sucks.. I am not there often and I needed at least 10 minutes to find out how to comment there xD

----------


## NerieX

i entered  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nesox

Entered <Fillah />

----------


## Trollblod

Commented.

----------


## Reflection

What is this?! Greater rewards than something which took effort in the last contest? hehe just joking, good luck all. Entered.

----------


## tkoreaper

A contest just to get more facebook friends... how sad twocents

----------


## Hyldran0

I Entered and Joined !  :Smile:  <3

----------


## Hunterplay

I entered! Good luck to everyone else!

----------


## XinuX

Entered. :irock:

----------


## Innit

Entered!!!

----------


## Vyre

Entered as well!

----------


## susunaru

Entered!  :Big Grin:  GL all.

----------


## Dragon[Sky]

Entered !

----------


## nothinglol

Entered for the lulz.

----------


## Dombo

I'm glad MMOwned is available on facebook now  :Smile:  I also entered.

----------


## w00tsauce

Entered =D

----------


## mag1212

> I'm glad MMOwned is available on facebook now  I also entered.


it have been there for a long time

----------


## shorstuff910mc

Entered ;D

----------


## Crysto

Entered >><<

----------


## KuRIoS

Nice, a lot of entries already

----------


## Kazin420

Entered so I can lose at even more stuff.

----------


## predator123445

I entered so I could see myself lose >.<

----------


## JoeThePlumber

Entered as well! as jhjsaat(facebook)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kanora

Im entered. Good luck to everyone

----------


## wow4Supplier

Entered the contest!  :Smile:

----------


## Muramasa

Joined and commented. =D

----------


## RyeRye

I'm down .

----------


## Xcynic

Entered aswell.

I think...

----------


## Razkaz

I Entered!

----------


## Seifer

I'm in! With a filler.

----------


## Illidan_000

Awesome contest MMOwned! 

~Entered.

----------


## Zifa

Liked it, but i never win at these things anyway so...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## [Soul Eater]

Entered as well.

----------


## JD

Hehe, funny  :Smile:  (Inside jokes ftw)

----------


## MCdeathMC

i entered! good luck ppl!

----------


## Zantas

Cat[Purr] has entered the comp

----------


## [Kronus]

I entered! Hope the fan page gets bigger.

----------


## gezus

Entered! ..

----------


## TechnoKilla

IDK what i'm suppose to do......I'm replying here?

----------


## kimzon

like everyone else i entered =)

----------


## Phyzz

I've entered!

----------


## Esset

Entered N' rolling for epix!

----------


## R0w4n

I joined! :lol:

----------


## Herbalism

Strange, I entered the 6th but post vanished. Entering again then  :Smile:

----------


## Nartan

O_o Nartan

----------


## svedin

Alright i'm in  :Smile:

----------


## ChildeRoland

Entered ^^

----------


## kghassel

entered like everyone else.

----------


## Flipt

entered. (:

----------


## Woxter

I'm in da contest ja  :Big Grin:

----------


## [ZauX]

I entered.

----------


## TSBowsta

_Entered, now we can farm each others farms and what not
_

----------


## Heftydogg

Entered....

----------


## Jrgamespot

I entered(:

----------


## Jchunx

Posted!  :Big Grin: 

Thanks for hosting this, and good luck to everyone who entered.  :Smile:

----------


## Da Hitman

i entered!  :Big Grin:  Good luck everyone

----------


## Doodac

Entered, with crossed fingers  :Big Grin:

----------


## bendaferi

Entered... :Wink:

----------


## gulsrb

Entered /randomchars

----------


## caraddict

Entered  :Smile:

----------


## shadowsx

250 ppl already, but the first prize is sexxy

----------


## alex91boy

Entered...  :Smile:

----------


## diudiu

bikinis | WindCoat | T-shirt man | T-shirt woman | Sweater man | Sweater woman | Suit man | Suit woman | Short man | Shirt man | Shirt woman | Jean man | Jean woman | Jacket man | Jacket woman | Hoody man | Hoody woman |

----------


## lol97899

Entered-.-

----------


## Zekter

Finally a Facebook group for MMOwned!  :Big Grin:  (also, entered)

----------


## Errage

Entered sometime on the 6th I believe >_>

----------


## Zaphry

Not 100% if I've replied already to this thread, but commented on da thread on facebook

----------


## Maisteri

;o didnt know i should reply here

----------


## danbirk

no winners yet?

----------


## TechnoKilla

Who won...?

----------


## KuRIoS

Winners will be announced when they will be announced... no winners yet but contest is over.

----------

